# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  تطبيق Notific Pro لإدارة الاشعارات و التنبيهات

## hima_hamod

“Notific Pro” هو تطبيق إشعارات يعمل على شاشة القفل الخاص بهاتفك, و يعرض لك الإشعارات بطريقة فريدة و بديهيّة عندما تحتاج إليها!    
مميزات التطبيق : 
لا يؤثر على عمر البطاريّة و ذلك لأنه يستخدم أقل مقدار من الذاكرة!
ميّزة وضع خصوصية لإبقاء محتوى الإشعارات الخاصة بك في مأمن من أعين المتطفلين!
وضع القائمة السوداء و البيضاء لتلقى الإشعارات من تطبيقات محددة و تجاهل التطبيقات الأخرى التى تُزعجك!
ميّزة وضع خصوصية لإبقاء محتوى الإشعارات الخاصة بك في مأمن من أعين المتطفلين!   Notific doesn’t impact battery life as it will only use the proximity sensor for 10 secs.
The memory usage is highly optimized (2-10MB) and doesn’t use 50MB+ as in other notification apps. *Features*    You can unlock directly by double tap on circular drag handle.Drag and hold on the dismiss spot to dismiss all notificationsProximity sensor values are calibrated for Nexus devices by default. If you have problems with the sensor onGalaxy or Xperia devices, try calibrating the sensor from  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

